# So this is where BVI'ers hang out after TTOL



## CanadianGirrrl (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi there!

We're big BVI fans, 4 trips under our belt with varying sized parties, from just the 2 of us last year to 17 the year before. (We gotta stop telling everyone about the BVIs!) 5th trip booked for March 2009 and now we're looking for the next destination - have considered Belize, Greece, Abacos and SVG. The difficulty is that we're power bareboaters and we appear to have limited boat choices outside of the BVIs. Thanks for having us aboard!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet. I just started visiting TTOL a few weeks ago, have not registered but enjoying reading it anyway.


----------

